# Slim girls with first pregnancy - when did you start to show?



## turtlebeach

I can notice a different in my stomach and my regular trousers no longer fit but no one else would ever guess I was pregnant from looking at me.

I'm really slim and had a flat stomach to start with its my first baby so I know you do tend to show later... just wondered when you started to show?? I can't wait to have a babybump!!! :)

x


----------



## zippy4

I started to show about 17 or 18 weeks. Now at 24 weeks I'm quite big. But I have a very short torso so I think that has been a factor xx


----------



## plumsugar

i started to show 19 weeks until til that i think i just looked fat i was always size 6 now im really showing its great


----------



## Gemble

Only just grown a little bump now at 22 weeks! It varies so much I don't think anyone can really say when it happens, but it will =)

Xxx


----------



## Al Syr

I have a tiny bump going on now, its very visible if I'm wearing really tight clothes, besides that I heard that I'm real small still for 16 weeks. Hopefully soon everyone will notice!


----------



## Mooshie

I was slim before pregnancy with a flat tummy. Until this morning I just looked like I'd eaten too much but I literally "popped" overnight! I am 18+5


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks all :)

To me I can see a little bump (thats come the last few days) but to anyone else it would just be too many pies. I'm a uk 6 so i'm tiny... I am so excited about getting a bump hehehe.

I've had a few comments from people asking if I really am pregnant as i'm almost 4 months and you cant even tell yet... everyone is different thou but hopefully in the next few weeks I will get a bit more rounded yay :)


----------



## Ashley2189

I started out as a US size 0. 5'5" and barely hitting 95 lbs. my stomach was completely flat, almost concave! lol i started showing at 12 weeks! at 14 weeks i got a bit rounder. only me and my OH could tell though. at 16 weeks you can see from photos that it's obviously a baby belly. now at 19 (almost 20!) weeks, there is absolutely no way to hide that i'm pregnant!

photos are 12+3, 14+4, 16+1, and 19+1
 



Attached Files:







12+3 Dec 18, 2010.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 40









14+4 Jan 2, 2011.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 35









16+1 Jan 13, 2011.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 32









19+1 Shirt.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Al Syr

Ashley2189 said:


> I started out as a US size 0. 5'5" and barely hitting 95 lbs. my stomach was completely flat, almost concave! lol i started showing at 12 weeks! at 14 weeks i got a bit rounder. only me and my OH could tell though. at 16 weeks you can see from photos that it's obviously a baby belly. now at 19 (almost 20!) weeks, there is absolutely no way to hide that i'm pregnant!
> 
> photos are 12+3, 14+4, 16+1, and 19+1

SUPER CUTE belly! :flower:


----------



## Ashley2189

aww, thx :blush:


----------



## XJessicaX

6 weeks-https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/5weeks.jpg 16 weeks-https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3209.jpg 20 weeks-https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3420.jpg 24+5 weeks-https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3476.jpg

sorry pictures are so big! I am 5'10 and had abs of steel pre-pregnancy! I think I actually looked bigger when I was 20 weeks!


----------



## bethanymummy

I was tiny and just looked like i'd put on a bit of fat till i was 20 weeks .. on christmas say .. which was 20 weeks i woke up and had popped a little now i'm getting bigger everyday :D! It deffo depends on your skin though .. if you have tight skin etc like i do .. i find you don't get big fast, whereas my sister was showing at 10 weeks!


----------



## Lauraaraa

i showed so quickly. to begin with was bloat, but tummy took shape so fast! had a small bump at 16weeks! 

and its just continued to grow! 
out grew my clothes fast!

ppl seem shocked when i say i am due beginning of may coz i look so big! 
but is all on front i keep getting told however i know it is alll the way around, i remember what i was like pre-pregnancy was literally nothing on me, now tho - quite th opposite! 

look fine tho, and i am getting used to it


----------



## Lauraaraa

Jessica - whoaa u are tiny? lol my bump is a proper bump! lol! 

i am 5"5 so wonder if it is coz you are tall you dont show alot? i dont know! all i know is i am big! lol


----------



## sophxx

i was a uk 6 or smaller when i got pregnant i didnt show till well past 28 weeks x


----------



## XJessicaX

My torso is long, so presuming baby is just shoved back by my abdominal muscles into my abdominal cavity. She will pop out eventually, she's nearing 2lb now and she's over a foot long so once she packs on the pounds then I will have a big bump. Only got about 15 weeks left (the whole of my OHs family were 3 weeks early though) so not long left!


----------



## laila 44

I started to notice a real belly (one that doesn't go flat in the morning) at 15 weeks and I'm really slim xo


----------



## CrazyCowgal

started to show around 18 weeks and with my first one around 20weeks


----------



## span

I'm not particularly slim (UK size 12) but, prior to getting pregnant I was into triathlons so my abs must also be made of steel as, unless I've had a big feed, I just look like I'm carrying a little extra belly fat! 
This is last weeks pic but I doubt tomorrows will be much different!:dohh:
At least I won't have too long to carry around a big bump for and I'm hoping it pops back again after baby arrives!
 



Attached Files:







bump 24w.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sooz

I only started to get comments from people I hadn't told at 23 weeks. :)


----------



## MoonLove

I'm a UK size 10 and i've started showing already - 14/15 weeks. I can hold my hands under my belly (beneath the belly button) whereas my tummy was reletively flat before . I bloated like crazy in the first tri, and since its settled, my tummy has changed shape and it getting slightly rounded :) x


----------



## Ashley2189

seems like women who bloated a lot in first tri get their bumps faster. i was bloated before i even knew i was pregnant!! i stayed bloated the entire first tri, and as soon as the bloat went down, bump replaced it. i always looked first thing in the morning - when it was bloat it wasn't there in the morning.


----------



## SugarBeth

I went from being completely flat to popped out at 18 weeks. And at 19, I had grown a huge amount more. But before 18 weeks, there was just really nothing there. You just couldn't see my abs anymore.

To give you an idea: https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/4to18.jpg


----------

